# Radiator fan relay



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I ordered a new electric fan for my friend's '99 323i, since the old one literally burned out. It occurred to me, however, that a broken relay may be the original problem -- the fan wouldn't stop running after the car was shut off, the point where the battery ran down. After a jump start, the same thing happened, only this time something in the control unit for the fan burned and melted a large hole in the cover. Fan replacement is easy enough, but I'm worried that the same thing will happen unless I replace the relay at the same time.

Does anyone know the relay (number/type/location) that controls the electric radiator fan?


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

There is no relay, the fan gets gets a request for a certain speed from the engine controller. the fans have a habit of doing what you describe just replace the fan.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

crash8168 said:


> There is no relay, the fan gets gets a request for a certain speed from the engine controller. the fans have a habit of doing what you describe just replace the fan.


 Yup, replaced that and the temp switch (just in case). Works like a champ.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 25, 2010)

*Curious.*

Crash8168,

Does this apply to a 1997 BMW 318is? I am having the same issue, the radiator fan does not shut off after I turn the car off and drains the battery. Have I just been wasting my time looking for a relay that doesn't exist?

Much appreciated,
Jayke


----------



## Steel-Reserve (Dec 13, 2010)

Could be the FSR, or other things. I would check the fsr first, replace. if still same problem and ur on a budget, make a switch.. then change out parts if really needed.. I believe the FSR is already known to go out anyway.. just a FYI, cuz I am currently in the same boat with mine.. alot of threads point towards the FSR being the Culprit here... good luck!


----------

